# Homemade Egg Rolls?



## mackeeg (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm going to try and make these tomorrow. What do you put in your egg rolls and how do you make them at your house?


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 24, 2006)

Typically, eggroll wrapper(won ton skins), cabbage, carrot, a little ginger, I like doing pork, chicken and shrimp(all ground and cooked), and I add a little cilantro too. 

I deep fry in peanut oil at 350degrees untill they float and the skins are really crispy and bubbley.


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 25, 2006)

Depending on the size I want them to be, I'll either use an egg roll wrapper or a won ton skin.  The wrappers are a bit thicker and larger in size.  

Typical egg roll filling would be shrimp, chicken, pork, cabbage, carrots, mushrooms, celery, ginger, garlic, soy sauce.

I've also filled them with sweet potatoes, carmelized onions, goat cheese and port.

Mushrooms, spinach and feta cheese

apples, dried cranberries, fresh bread crumbs, madiera

bananas, brown sugar, rum.

I prefer frying to baking.

Good luck!


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 7, 2006)

TATT - love the cilantro addition!

Vera - what great combos!!!!!


----------



## boufa06 (Nov 7, 2006)

Back home, we prepare a filling consisting of shredded turnip/bamboo shoot, carrot, shrimps, fermented beans and chopped garlic, roll it up and deep fry in hot oil and then serve with sweet chilli sauce.  There is another version called 'Popiah' which uses freshly made spring roll wrapper.  Altogether there are at least 8 ingredients for the individuals to do their own wrapping.  The 'Do-It-Yourself' Popiah parties used to be the craze those days but eventually the popularity died down due to the amount of work it entails.  This type of spring rolls is now available in hawker's centres (small eating places) and restaurants.


----------



## XeniA (Nov 7, 2006)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> ...shrimp, chicken, pork, cabbage, carrots, mushrooms, celery, ginger, garlic, soy sauce ...


 
... and fresh bean sprouts if you can get them. They add a really desirable, fresh crunch!


----------



## htc (Nov 7, 2006)

Not sure if we're all talking about the same thing, but using wonton shells would not produce an egg roll. It'd be something more like gyoza. (which to me is not an egg roll) Maybe I'm missing something?? Depending on the type of "egg roll" you want to make a couple of shells would be: egg roll wrap, rice paper, lumpia.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 7, 2006)

I like making the homemade version with what htc called "rice paper", I believe.  (it is a semi transparent paper thin, round sheet made of rice)
You dump it in a water for a few second, roll with your choice of stuffing, thinly coat the surface with EVOO and oven bake it.
I like my stuffing with shredded cabbage, onion, carrots, mushrooms (if available shiitakes are nice), and small prawns, seasoned with ginger, garlic, sesame oil, pepper and ketjap (indonesian soy sauce).
I also like a bit of fusion variation with crumbled sausage.


----------



## Shunka (Nov 7, 2006)

Many of us have discussed this before and have posted very good recipes in this same forum. Have you went through all the pages of this forum yet? Please do!! I know you will find many wonderful ideas besides the great ones posted in this thread!!!!


----------



## Loprraine (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm trying something different today.  I had a party catered last spring, and the Chef made Tourtiere Eggrolls.  The traditional stuffing, but wrapped, and baked instead of fried.  They were fabulous, and a fun takeoff on a traditional Quebec dish.  Just trying to reach him to figure out what temp my oven should be.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 7, 2006)

I buy ready made egg roll skins. For filling I use pack of Cole slaw and pack of shredded carrots, some times I add been sprouts. Plus seasoning. I like my egg rolls vegetarian, there is always some type of meat to fallow.


----------



## Half Baked (Nov 7, 2006)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> bananas, brown sugar, rum.quote]
> 
> I used to do this all the time...thanks for the reminder.


----------



## VeraBlue (Nov 7, 2006)

Ayrton said:
			
		

> ... and fresh bean sprouts if you can get them. They add a really desirable, fresh crunch!



I'm afraid of bean sprouts.   I wouldn't be in the same room with a bean sprout if I could avoid it.


----------



## VeraBlue (Nov 7, 2006)

htc said:
			
		

> Not sure if we're all talking about the same thing, but using wonton shells would not produce an egg roll. It'd be something more like gyoza. (which to me is not an egg roll) Maybe I'm missing something?? Depending on the type of "egg roll" you want to make a couple of shells would be: egg roll wrap, rice paper, lumpia.



Indeed an egg roll wrapper and won ton skins are entirely different things, yielding different results.  You can substitute them, however.  Wontons are more reminiscent of gyoza if you boil or steam them.  Fry them, however, and they pucker more like an egg roll.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 7, 2006)

Here's a recipe from my cookbook "You Can Be a Great Cook With Poultry.  Feel free to substitute marinated beef, pork, or seafood such as scallops or shrimp in this recipe.  They all work great.  Following the eggrolls is a killer pineapple sweet & sour recipe from the same book.  

You will find these egg-rolls packed with flavor and texture.  And the Sweet & Sour sauce is unique.  And like the pancake recipe, everyone who has tried these love them.  I hope you do to.  But beware, they require some works.  Enjoy.

Chicken Egg Rolls
Well start with something almost everybody knows and loves; Egg rolls.  Such an incredible flavor.  And yet, many people dont like them due to the soggy, often mushy cabbage found in the commercially prepared varieties.  The egg rolls you will make from this recipe are crispy and filled with flavors and textures sure to please the most discriminating palate.  They feature the goodness of oriental vegetables, stir fried into a delicious filling (hint: Though this is a chicken recipe, you can change the meat to beef, pork, duck, lamb, shrimp, scallops, etc.  They all work equally well with the veggies).
We had a neighbor who seemed to have a sixth sense where egg rolls were concerned.  We never knew how she knew, but whenever I whipped up a batch of egg rolls, Lou (short for Louise) would show up at our doorstep.     Now mind you, she wasnt a mooch by nature.  But she couldnt resist these little beauties.
This recipe takes time.  It works best when multiple people work on it.  You can throw an Egg Roll party where you invite your friends and/or family to participate in the production.  Youll be amazed at how many people will take you up on the offer.  And youll be the head chef of course.
Ingredients:
2 lbs. cut up frying chicken 
1/4 cup sliced and halved water chestnuts
1/4 cup coarsely chopped bamboo shoots
1/4 cup diced onion
2 stalks celery, sliced
 green pepper, chopped (optional)
1 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp. Ground ginger
2 tbs. Soy sauce
scant dash of Chinese 5 spice powder
2 cups fresh bean sprouts
1 package egg roll skins
1 cup peanut oil + 2 tbs.
Skin and bone the chicken.  Place the skin and bones in two cups of boiling water and cover.  Turn heat down to simmer.      While the chicken skins and bones are cooking, finely dice the chicken meat into 1/4 inch pieces. 
Heat 2 tbs. of the peanut oil in a steel wok, or large heavy skillet (I prefer seasoned cast iron if Im not using my wok).  Add the chicken and half of the salt.  Cover with a lid and cook for about seven minutes, stirring frequently.  Remove the cooked chicken to a large bowl (very large) and pour any juices from the pan into the boiling chicken stock.
Return the wok to the stove and reheat.  Add the onion, garlic, peppers, bok choy, water chestnuts, and bamboo shoots.  Stir fry on highest heat setting for five minutes without lid.  Remove the cooked vegetables to the bowl with the chicken.  Add the spices and soy sauce to the bowl and mix well.
Place the bean sprouts into the wok and cover.  Add  cup water to the wok.  Cook for seven to ten minutes until the bean sprouts turn white and loose there translucent quality.  Add to the meat and vegetable mixture and toss thoroughly.  Place bowl where you can easily reach into it and let cool for ten minutes.
Remove the skin and bones from the broth and discard.  Add water to make two cups of broth.  Use the broth as the basic stock for pineapple sweet and sour sauce.
*
Frying egg rolls is best done with an assistant, or partner.  As the egg rolls are made, they should be immediately placed in hot oil.  As the uncooked egg rolls sit, the water and vegetable fluids will cause the skins to become gooey and hard to work with.  Working with a partner will also reduce the work load and total cooking time.
Put a finger bowl filled with water within easy reach.  Place an egg roll skin onto a clean dry surface.  Put one tbs. Of the chicken mixture onto the egg roll skin center.  Dip your fingers into the water and use them to wet all four edges of the egg roll skin.  Fold two opposite sides toward the center until they just begin to cover the filling.  Grasp one of the unfolded edges and place over the filling.  Continue rolling into a complete cylinder.  Set aside.  Make as many egg rolls as you desire.  Experiment with the amount of filling you add.  Deep fry in hot peanut oil immediately until lightly browned.  Drain on paper towels to remove excess oil.  Serve with pineapple sweet and sour sauce and mustard sauce, and with fried or steamed brown rice.
Oh, one more thing about egg roll skins.  You can wrap cheese and meat in them, place them in a covered casserole dish, pour your favorite tomato based sauce over top, and cook them in the oven, like manicotti.  Yum.  But thats in another one of my books.

Pineapple Sweet & Sour Sauce
This syrup based sauce can be made ahead and refrigerated.  It compliments egg rolls, chicken stir fries, won tons, etc.  It can also be used with ham and pastas.
*
Ingredients:
2 cups chicken broth  (water can be used if no broth is available)
1/4 tsp. ginger
1 tbs. onion powder or 1/4 onion finely chopped
2 cloves crushed garlic
16 oz. can crushed or chunk pineapple (substitute  cup lemon juice if used for seafood)
 cup firmly packed brown sugar (substitute  cup white granulated sugar if lemon juice is used)
1/8 cup balsamic, or apple cider vinegar
1/4 chopped sweet pepper (optional but omit if lemon juice is used)
2 tbs. cornstarch mixed with 4 oz. water
*
Combine ingredients in order.  After adding brown sugar, taste.  Sauce should be fairly sweet with the ginger and chicken flavors tickling, not stomping the taste buds.  Add vinegar and taste again.  Add more brown sugar or vinegar as needed.  But be careful.  It is much easier to add just a bit more of something than it’s to try to remove it, or compensate for a too strong flavor.  
Mix the cornstarch and water together, and pour into the gently boiling sauce.  Stir rapidly to distribute until the sauce is thickened.  Remove from heat and cover.
*
Crushed pineapple is better for egg rolls, won tons, tempura coated items.  Chunk pineapple is good with pork chops, ribs, chicken pieces, etc.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## rickell (Jan 10, 2007)

goodweed, have you ever frozen your egg rolls before frying them.  I have
never made egg rolls with the meat being stir fried, this sounds wonderful.

i would just like to freeze them seems this will make alot.


----------



## boufa06 (Jan 10, 2007)

rickell, it is better to freeze the mix, thaw it and make the egg rolls when you are ready as the ready rolls become soggy the moment you freeze them or for that matter when left unfried.  They are best eaten when freshly fried.


----------



## Shunka (Jan 10, 2007)

boufa06 said:
			
		

> rickell, it is better to freeze the mix, thaw it and make the egg rolls when you are ready as the ready rolls become soggy the moment you freeze them or for that matter when left unfried. They are best eaten when freshly fried.


Completely agree with boufa on this!!! I've tried so many ways over the last 30 years and always come back to doing it this way.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 10, 2007)

Somebody here sugested to me to fry egg rolls first and then feeze, so I did, it worked really well. I just reheated them in the oven, they were as fresh as fresh (well, almost).


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm bringing this thread back because I want to make homemade egg rolls this weekend. However, I had read if you want to freeze them, flash freeze for an hour. Then, when you want to cook them, thaw and then cook (I like to do mine in the oven). CharlieD, have you any suggestions/thoughts since you freeze them after frying?


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Aug 3, 2012)

Sorry CWS, won't work IMO. My experience is that the egg rolls dry out too quickly (the outside wrappers) to allow them to be refrigerated or frozen (unless cooked). This is why you never ever leave your stack of wrappers exposed to the air. (I leave the stack covered by a sacrificial wrapper and always use the second from the top. At least at minimum they must be covered by plastic or a damp towel or something while you are assembling them.)

I made my egg rolls a few hours ahead one time I was entertaining guests. I wrapped them individually in plastic wrap and thought I had it covered, but when I cooked them they got all bloated out and the presentation was ruined.

My advice is if you're going to make anything ahead make just the filling. Do your final assembly and cooking as soon as possible to serving time.

By the way, egg roll wrappers, won tons etc. freeze perfectly fine in the package (or even divided and tightly rewrapped) and can be kept for months. Thaw them in refrigerator 1-2 days. If you open the package and rewrap you should plan on discarding the top and bottom pieces.

I've never tried it but perhaps you could freeze them after partially frying them. You might even get away with cooking them straight from freezer to frying pan. I've seen some products cooked that way.

BTW as far as I'm concerned they gotta have both bean sprouts and cabbage! 

Suggestion: use 3/4 chopped shrimp and 1/4 ground pork in the filling. Mix the two thoroughly before using. They make a very nice combination!


----------



## Hoot (Aug 3, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> I've never tried it but perhaps you could *freeze them after partially frying them. *You might even get away with cooking them straight from freezer to frying pan. I've seen some products cooked that way.



This works. I haven't made egg rolls in a long time, but I was using one of Martin Yan's books (Yan Can Cook) And those were the instructions if you want to cook some now and then cook some later.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Aug 3, 2012)

That Yan guy sure can cook! I've loved his TV programs!


----------



## Cerise (Aug 3, 2012)

If there are any leftovers , I do what Charlie does, bake or fry, then freeze.

I buy the packaged wrappers. To add to the filling ideas:

Avocado eggrolls (like The Cheesecake Factory) - diced avocado, sun-dried tomatoes, finely chopped red onions, fresh cilantro, salt, to taste.

Lobster or crab rolls.

Italian Egg Rolls - cooked angel hair pasta (cut in 1" lengths), cooked Italian Sausage, garlic, capers, basil, dried oregano, grated Parmesan cheese, roasted red peppers. Serve with marinara dipping sauce. 

The egg roll wrappers make good wraps for dessert fillings like apples

Apple Pie Purses
Egg Roll Wraps Recipes: Baked Apple Pie Purses

An appetizers idea:

Asparagus wrapped in Prosciutto

Egg Roll Wraps Recipes: Asparagus and Prosciutto Roll-Ups


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 3, 2012)

I love making egg rolls and have made them many times. I have never, however, made them with the intention of freezing them. When you say partially fry--at what temp and for how long? I have a freezer that has a flash freeze setting, not your standard freezer so I can flash freeze things in 30 minutes. I don't want to just do the filling and freeze that, might as well make the filling at the same time I want to make egg rolls.

I cover the wrappers with a damp dish towel while I'm rolling. I do the same with phyllo or puff pastry.


----------



## Claire (Aug 4, 2012)

Loprraine said:


> I'm trying something different today.  I had a party catered last spring, and the Chef made Tourtiere Eggrolls.  The traditional stuffing, but wrapped, and baked instead of fried.  They were fabulous, and a fun takeoff on a traditional Quebec dish.  Just trying to reach him to figure out what temp my oven should be.



OMG, if my husband hears about this, I'm toast!  I introduced him (and re-introduced my Quebecoise-descended family) to tourtiere years ago.  It was love at first bite, and if I tell him I can make egg rolls from it, well, I just won't, or I'll be stuck in deep-fryer hell for all eternity!


----------



## Claire (Aug 4, 2012)

I've make all sorts of what I'll call egg rolls over the years, using various kinds of wrappers.  Now all I can get are the won-ton and regular egg roll wrappers.  Once a neighbor's Vietnamese mother came over and we moved the kitchen table to the middle of the room, and she taught us how to make those absolutely delicious Vietnamese spring rolls.  I cannot buy those particular kinds of wrappers locally (much thinner than the regular Chinese egg roll wrappers).  In Hawaii I used to be able to buy the wrappers for Filipino egg rolls (long and thin, sort of like a cigar, can't remember what they're called).  

Great eats, all of them!


----------



## Claire (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh, good grief.  I forgot why I answered this.  I freeze them completely raw.  This was at the instigation of the aforementioned Vietnamese friend.  I don't know if it would work with regular egg rolls (the Vietnamese ones are thinner-skinned and smaller), then dust off any ice crystals and fry.  By the time they're brown on both sides (I use about 1/2 inch of oil in a frying pan, as she did, so you have to turn them once) the insides are cooked.  The larger, thick skinned egg rolls probably need to be cooked before freezing.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 4, 2012)

Claire said:


> Oh, good grief.  I forgot why I answered this.  I freeze them completely raw.  This was at the instigation of the aforementioned Vietnamese friend.  I don't know if it would work with regular egg rolls (the Vietnamese ones are thinner-skinned and smaller), then dust off any ice crystals and fry.  By the time they're brown on both sides (I use about 1/2 inch of oil in a frying pan, as she did, so you have to turn them once) the insides are cooked.  The larger, thick skinned egg rolls probably need to be cooked before freezing.


Were the wrappers the white rice paper wrappers? I have some of those in the cupboard and could use those for the ones I want to freeze....


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 4, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Were the wrappers the white rice paper wrappers? I have some of those in the cupboard and could use those for the ones I want to freeze....


We're almost ready to wrap and roll. For the filling, I did this:

1 lb ground chicken
1 T EVOO
1 tsp Chinese 5 Spice
1-1/2 tsp grated ginger
2 tsp mushroom soy sauce

Once the meat was brown, I added:

1/2 head cabbage, chopped
2 carrots, grated
1 c bok choy-chopped
3/4 c wild rice  (cooked, this was in the freezer and was 1/3 white, 2/3 wild rice, some lentils, barley, and wild mushrooms)
1 zucchini (julienned) about 1 c
1/2 c onion
2 tsp sesame oil
2 tsp black bean sauce
1 tsp rice vinegar
a couple of shakes of Frank's Red Sauce
more 5-spice
fresh coriander (about 2T)

I cooked the veggies for about 3 minutes, transferred everything to a colander and let that drain while it cooled. Just waiting for the wrapping partner to show up.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Aug 4, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Were the wrappers the white rice paper wrappers? I have some of those in the cupboard and could use those for the ones I want to freeze....



I think not. The white rice paper wrappers are intended to be moistened to make them pliable and then serve them fresh (Vietnamese fresh spring rolls). I expect the wet wrapper would not go well with hot oil.

Instead use the egg roll wrappers that are sold refrigerated. They are usually 6" squares or about that size.

BTW, I'm not sure if everybody knows how to stuff them. Place the egg roll wrapper square so that one point faces you, one away, one to each side. Place your filling inside. Dip your finger in water and moisten the entire perimeter of the wrapper. (This is the glue.) Take the nearest point and fold it over the stuffing, then fold the side points over towards the middle. Finally continue rolling it up. Use additional moisture as necessary to ensure a complete seal so that the roll won't unroll or fall apart or have the stuffing come out.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 4, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> I think not. The white rice paper wrappers are intended to be moistened to make them pliable and then serve them fresh (Vietnamese fresh spring rolls). I expect the wet wrapper would not go well with hot oil.
> 
> Instead use the egg roll wrappers that are sold refrigerated. They are usually 6" squares or about that size.
> 
> BTW, I'm not sure if everybody knows how to stuff them. Place the egg roll wrapper square so that one point faces you, one away, one to each side. Place your filling inside. Dip your finger in water and moisten the entire perimeter of the wrapper. (This is the glue.) Take the nearest point and fold it over the stuffing, then fold the side points over towards the middle. Finally continue rolling it up. Use additional moisture as necessary to ensure a complete seal so that the roll won't unroll or fall apart or have the stuffing come out.


I have some pics of rolling them and two of the finished product , but for some reason, the server keeps timing out. I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 4, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I have some pics of rolling them and two of the finished product , but for some reason, the server keeps timing out. I'll try again tomorrow.


Problem was on my end. Let's see if it works now:


----------



## Hoot (Aug 4, 2012)

Looks mighty good to me!


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hoot said:


> Looks mighty good to me!


Thanks! Egg rolls are really easy to do. I don't know why I don't make them more often. This gave me a chance to incorporate a zucchini (at this time of year, any time a zucchini can be included in a recipe is a good thing), 1/2 head cabbage, bok choy (both from the garden), an onion, some carrot. The only thing not from the garden was the meat and the seasoning. They were very good. We didn't bother with dipping sauce...we used egg for the "glue" because, well, we have so many eggs...and they are egg rolls, after all.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Aug 4, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Thanks! Egg rolls are really easy to do. I don't know why I don't make them more often. This gave me a chance to incorporate a zucchini (at this time of year, any time a zucchini can be included in a recipe is a good thing), 1/2 head cabbage, bok choy (both from the garden), an onion, some carrot. The only thing not from the garden was the meat and the seasoning. They were very good. We didn't bother with dipping sauce...we used egg for the "glue" because, well, we have so many eggs...and they are egg rolls, after all.



Yer pics were pretty much it, chicken lady.  I'd recommend making them a bit thinner, maybe a bit less stuffing or don't press the ends in as much, but your pics were what I was trying to describe earlier with words. I hope it didn't seem like I was talking down to anybody but I'm not at all sure everybody knows the correct way to assemble egg rolls with the wrappers on diagonal.

Really your egg sealer is totally unnecessary. Mine have stuck fine with just a bit of water moistening. But I understand your cornucopia of eggs, and eggs are often used as sealers in baking.

For egg rolls I always love hot mustard. Get it in bulk, it lasts forever, just mix with water. I guess the pure mustard is hotter because the bottle stuff has vinegar, lemon juice, etc. I also like a sweet/hot/garlic sauce with my egg rolls.



> The only thing not from the garden was the meat and the seasoning.


What meat, what seasoning?


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 4, 2012)

Message #30.

I should have taken pics of the ones the DH rolled!!! His were 2" wide, and more square than round. No wonder we were too full to eat the rest of the meal!!! We supersized our eggrolls!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Aug 4, 2012)

Two inches wide and two inches in diameter? 

I'm no authority on this but I think they're better when made long and skinny. You can take smaller bites and savor them longer, and you get more opportunities to dip them in the sauce!

Presentation tip: When you have your rolls all cooked and ready to serve, cut each in the middle on the diagonal for a very pleasing presentation.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 5, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Two inches wide and two inches in diameter?
> 
> I'm no authority on this but I think they're better when made long and skinny. You can take smaller bites and savor them longer, and you get more opportunities to dip them in the sauce!
> 
> Presentation tip: When you have your rolls all cooked and ready to serve, cut each in the middle on the diagonal for a very pleasing presentation.


I took the pic after we ate--those two were destined for the freezer. I was out chasing chickens around the front yard while the DH took over cooking the egg rolls. I have two chickens that insist on escaping to the front yard (haven't figured out how they do that). The problem is, they can't figure out how to get back to the backyard. I have one of them accustomed to coming in the front door, darting through the living room, and exiting through the patio door. (Yes, there was a trail of corn up the steps, through the living room to the patio--without the feed, she won't enter the house--she bolts--dang Plymouth Rock...that would be Millie). The other one, however, has not learned that trick...a few nights ago, she was in the culvert under the driveway. She's the "Wayward One" of the five Lohmanns I got two weeks ago. I had to lure her to me with a flashlight. 

I was just happy the DH didn't wander off (has that male attention-deficit disorder thing) while the egg rolls were in the deep fryer. It was enough of a challenge getting the chickens back where they belonged without having to add "herding" the DH to the mix.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 5, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Two inches wide and two inches in diameter?


Yup. Needless to say, he was done with his 1/2 of the filling before I was and he rolled fewer egg rolls than I did.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Aug 5, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I was just happy the DH didn't wander off (has that male attention-deficit disorder thing) while the egg rolls were in the deep fryer. It was enough of a challenge getting the chickens back where they belonged without having to add "herding" the DH to the mix.



Well in defense of your husband I'll have to point out that a deep fryer has no remote control...



CWS4322 said:


> Yup. Needless to say, he was done with his 1/2 of the filling before I was and he rolled fewer egg rolls than I did.



Ya think? 

I suspect putting in too much stuffing is a common mistake.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 5, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Well in defense of your husband I'll have to point out that a deep fryer has no remote control...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I kept telling him he was putting in too much filling, but he has all those initials after his name and thinks he knows everything . I probably shouldn't have given him the same sized spoon as the one I was using...


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 5, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Well in defense of your husband I'll have to point out that a deep fryer has no remote control...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The deep fat fryer has an auto-shutoff when whatever is in it is done. I haven't told the DH that.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 5, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Problem was on my end. Let's see if it works now:



They look lovely CWS


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 12, 2012)

I decided I needed a bit of a snack--the ice cream I ate this afternoon wasn't going to hold me all night. So, I thawed 3 egg rolls that I made last week (each was wrapped individually in saran wrap). I let them sit at room temp for about 45 minutes (I couldn't wait any longer). I pulled about 1/4 c of homemade cranberry salsa out of the freezer as well. I heated (re-heated?) the egg rolls in the toaster oven at about 400 for 2-3 minutes each side, heated the salsa in the microwave for about 1 minute. The egg rolls were so crispy, I'm still wiping crumbs off my chest. And the salsa as the "dipping sauce" was A1 with the filling of veggies and ground chicken.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Aug 12, 2012)

CWS I presume you par-cooked your egg rolls before freezing?


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 12, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> CWS I presume you par-cooked your egg rolls before freezing?


They were deep-fried and flash frozen after they cooled.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Aug 12, 2012)

Do you have any special equipment to flash freeze, or do you just put it in your freezer? Um, you know, like quickly.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 12, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Do you have any special equipment to flash freeze, or do you just put it in your freezer? Um, you know, like quickly.


A friend was a pastry chef. She had one of these 1/2 size upright "flash freeze" freezers. When she moved, she didn't have room for it, so she gave it to me. So yes, I have a special freezer. I think it is a "flash freeze" freezer because each shelf has a temp dial. It takes about 30 minutes to flash freeze something. I am loving it for the veggies this summer (she moved last November).


----------



## CraigC (Aug 12, 2012)

Yum, Southwest eggrolls!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Aug 12, 2012)

One fun thing about egg rolls is that while they are typically Asian you can make them with almost anything. Perhaps not called egg rolls but I've seen pizza rolls that are egg rolls with pizza topping like stuffing.

CWS what temperature do you use for flash freezing? Can regular people get that in a freezer or deep freeze?


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 12, 2012)

I think it is -4F, but I'd have to check. I haven't changed the settings that she had it at (which are in C). She got it at a restaurant supply place.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Aug 12, 2012)

TYVM. I think I'll put it on my list... after the sous vide.  Maybe not. I think even the sous vide may be going too far, unless lucky like you to get one gifted.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 12, 2012)

CW, I'm sorry, only today got to PC. I've done the same thing many times since this was originally posted. Works like a clock. I have tried  to freeze it before frying with no luck. The result was lousy.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 12, 2012)

My wife likes egg rolls with avocado and sun-dried tomatoes.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 12, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> My wife likes egg rolls with avocado and sun-dried tomatoes.


As the "sauce" or as the filling? The three I ate last night were not soggy--they were very crispy. I did them in the toaster oven because I was only reheating three and didn't want to start the oven for that. It seems to me if one buys frozen egg rolls, they are pre-cooked as well.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 12, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> TYVM. I think I'll put it on my list... after the sous vide.  Maybe not. I think even the sous vide may be going too far, unless lucky like you to get one gifted.


The one I have is the size of a bar fridge and it is an upright. It wasn't quite gifted (I think we agreed $50) and I love it.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 13, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> My wife likes egg rolls with avocado and sun-dried tomatoes.



I am thinking my hubby would love that


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 13, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> As the "sauce" or as the filling? The three I ate last night were not soggy--they were very crispy. I did them in the toaster oven because I was only reheating three and didn't want to start the oven for that. It seems to me if one buys frozen egg rolls, they are pre-cooked as well.


 
Yes, as the Filling, plus the seasoning to taste, of course. And yes you are right about store bought eggrols they are pre-cooked, all you have to do is to pop them in the oven.


----------



## msmofet (Sep 12, 2012)

My first homemade egg rolls got 2 thumbs up from the family.


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 12, 2012)

CraigC said:


> Yum, Southwest eggrolls!



Very versitile. 

Go for Asian style pulled pork, or roast pork belly. 
Carrot
Daikon
Jalapeno
Cilantro
 wrap em up and fry away, it's like a Bahn mi style roll

Bacon
Jalapeno
smoked chicken
cilantro
black bean
pepperjack

Better than any of the App style, restaurant ones


Bacon
mac n Cheese
Jalapeno(if you want some kick)
Lump Crab meat

People go NUTS for them. . .

Sky is the limit with eggroll wrappers. Even Philly Cheese steak eggrolls that seem to be becoming all the rage in DC.   If you can think it, you can wrap it, and fry it.


----------



## Rocklobster (Sep 13, 2012)

Deep fried beef and cheese. How can you go wrong??
Philly Cheese Steak Egg Rolls Recipe : Guy Fieri : Recipes : Food Network


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 13, 2012)

Rocklobster said:


> Deep fried beef and cheese. How can you go wrong??
> Philly Cheese Steak Egg Rolls Recipe : Guy Fieri : Recipes : Food Network




Take a fistfull of fresh bread dough; roll it out into a thin membrane.  Place a portion of pre-cooked and seasoned venison cubes, saute'd onion, and your favorite cheese in the middle.  Enclose the ingredients in the dough by folding the edges up and around the filling.  Pinch the edges to seal, and deep fry, or bake until the dough is golden brown.  Serve hot, with a side of garden salad.

Oh, yeh!!!

seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 13, 2012)

msmofet said:


> My first homemade egg rolls got 2 thumbs up from the family.


 

Very nice. What's innside?


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 13, 2012)

Darn, that me me hungry for eggrolls.


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 13, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> Darn, that me me hungry for eggrolls.


Me too! I am still trying to through the harvest season, but egg rolls are on my list of things to do once the kitchen belongs to me again and not the garden harvest!


----------



## msmofet (Sep 13, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> Very nice. What's innside?


 


CharlieD said:


> Darn, that me me hungry for eggrolls.


 


CWS4322 said:


> Me too! I am still trying to through the harvest season, but egg rolls are on my list of things to do once the kitchen belongs to me again and not the garden harvest!


 Thank you.

Egg roll filling:


ground pork
shredded green cabbage 
shredded carrot
bamboo shoots - drained and chopped
whole mushrooms - chopped
celery stalks - chopped fine
green onions -  thinly sliced
soy sauce
salt
sugar
accent (MSG)


----------



## Cerise (Sep 13, 2012)

mackeeg said:


> I'm going to try and make these tomorrow. What do you put in your egg rolls and how do you make them at your house?


 
Fillings for egg rolls or wontons (other than Asian):

*Reuben* w/ thousand island or russian dressing dipping sauce

*Italian Egg Rolls* (my personal fave)
Ground sausage or beef, roasted sweet red peppers, vermicelli (broken), & pine nuts, w/ marinara dipping sauce

*Avocado & lobster or crab egg rolls*

Sweet:

*Apple Pie Egg rolls* sprinkled w/ powdered sugar & served warm w/ vanilla ice cream

*Nutella & banana Egg rolls*

So many possibilities.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 13, 2012)

Claire said:


> I've make all sorts of what I'll call egg rolls over the years, using various kinds of wrappers.  Now all I can get are the won-ton and regular egg roll wrappers.  Once a neighbor's Vietnamese mother came over and we moved the kitchen table to the middle of the room, and she taught us how to make those absolutely delicious Vietnamese spring rolls.  I cannot buy those particular kinds of wrappers locally (much thinner than the regular Chinese egg roll wrappers).  In Hawaii I used to be able to buy the wrappers for Filipino egg rolls (long and thin, sort of like a cigar, can't remember what they're called).
> 
> Great eats, all of them!


Filipino Egg Rolls - Lumpia


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 13, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Filipino Egg Rolls - Lumpia



Oh yes, the Filipino nurses know how to make extra cash from me.  30 Lumpia for $15.  They are frozen so I can set them up for lunches.  $1 for lunch is really good!


----------



## msmofet (Sep 13, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh yes, the Filipino nurses know how to make extra cash from me. 30 Lumpia for $15. They are frozen so I can set them up for lunches. $1 for lunch is really good!


 Are they frozen after cooked? How do you reheat them?


----------



## Kylie1969 (Sep 14, 2012)

msmofet said:


> My first homemade egg rolls got 2 thumbs up from the family.



They look wonderful MM


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 14, 2012)

Ran to store after work yesterday, picked up the stuff for the egg rolls. Called my wife asked her to make rice ahead, thank G-d for rush hour traffic there was time to cook it and even put in the refrigerator for almost an hour. Though I prefer to keep rice in the fridge overnight before frying i a pinch it worked.
Here is my exact the same dish, and let me tell you it was good. I have not made it in a while and the whole family definitely missed it and enjoyed it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 14, 2012)

msmofet said:


> Are they frozen after cooked? How do you reheat them?



Yes, they are cooked. Partially thawed, put them in a paper bag and in the microwave for about two minutes.  That is how they come out the crispiest, personally I don't care if they are crispy or not.  You could refry them, too.


----------



## msmofet (Sep 14, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> They look wonderful MM


 
 Thank you Kylie.



CharlieD said:


> Ran to store after work yesterday, picked up the stuff for the egg rolls. Called my wife asked her to make rice ahead, thank G-d for rush hour traffic there was time to cook it and even put in the refrigerator for almost an hour. Though I prefer to keep rice in the fridge overnight before frying i a pinch it worked.
> Here is my exact the same dish, and let me tell you it was good. I have not made it in a while and the whole family definitely missed it and enjoyed it.


 

Looks wonderful Charlie.


----------



## Rocklobster (Sep 23, 2012)

Nice job, charlieD! Here's my go.....went with a basic recipe...had three for supper....


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 23, 2012)

It seems CharlieD and RL and I all had the same inspiration...my camera doesn't seem to work (need a new one). I made my own egg rolls....

Egg Roll Wrappers Recipe - a Chinese Egg Roll Wrappers Recipe With Ice Water

And filled them with a combination of shrimp, bok choy, zucchini, and carrot.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 23, 2012)

Those look great!


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 24, 2012)

I am going to have to go back and make some more.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 25, 2012)

My filling comes out so great.  But those egg rolls that you Charlie, and RockLobster put my wrappers to shame.  I just can't seem to get the wrappers to come out as crispy, and golden as i'd like.  The eggrolls are still very good.  But if I could get mine to fry up like yours, they'd be perfect instead of very good.  Give me your frying secret, please.

My filling is made up of cubed chicken or pork, stir-fried until just done through so that the meat is well flavored and tender, and placed into a large, glass bowl.  This is combined with the following veggies, and flavors, all saute'd to that wonderful, crispy-soft stage: water chestnuts, bamboo shoots, bok choy, diced carrot, lots of bean sprouts, ginger, fresh garlic, soy sauce.

The filling is crisp and flavorfull, and works so well with sweet & pineapple sour sauce.  Sometimes I change up the protein to shrimp, or scallops, and use a lemon sweet and sour sauce.  That too is a great combination.  I just need the shell to be as nice as yours are.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 25, 2012)

Hm, I do not think I have a secret. Fill the frying pan with oil till about half of the size of an egg roll. Per heat till a little drop of water makes a little explosion, basically pretty hot. Turn the heat down to medium high, add egg rolls fry on one side turn over, fry the second side. Consider the fact that even thou the side you just flipped is not in the oil it is still frying and will get darker. Take out drain on the paper towel. Done. There is really no secret. Maybe your oil was not hot enough?


----------



## taxlady (Sep 25, 2012)

I always thought of egg rolls as something that was "too hard" for a home cook. I'm going to have to give this a try. I bought some wrappers. If that works well, I will try making my own whole grain wrappers.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 25, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> Hm, I do not think I have a secret. Fill the frying pan with oil till about half of the size of an egg roll. Per heat till a little drop of water makes a little explosion, basically pretty hot. Turn the heat down to medium high, add egg rolls fry on one side turn over, fry the second side. Consider the fact that even thou the side you just flipped is not in the oil it is still frying and will get darker. Take out drain on the paper towel. Done. There is really no secret. Maybe your oil was not hot enough?



It may be that my filling is too moist, or that I over-stuff my egg-rolls.  Sometimes, just sometimes, they come out very good, and nicely browned and crispy on the outside.  Sometimes, as they sit, the egg-roll skin can get soggy.

I think next time I make them, I'm going to drain the filling in a colander.  That might help.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## msmofet (Sep 25, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> Hm, I do not think I have a secret. Fill the frying pan with oil till about half of the size of an egg roll. Per heat till a little drop of water makes a little explosion, basically pretty hot. Turn the heat down to medium high, add egg rolls fry on one side turn over, fry the second side. Consider the fact that even thou the side you just flipped is not in the oil it is still frying and will get darker. Take out drain on the paper towel. Done. There is really no secret. Maybe your oil was not hot enough?


I do mine about the same way Charlie. Medium cast iron pan about 2" peanut oil. Screaming hot till drop of water screams and disappears when dropped in.* STAND BACK!!* Brown flip repeat drain.


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 25, 2012)

I do mine in my deep-fat fryer (peanut oil). I have also baked them in the oven. TL--I used AP this time, but want to use homeground rice flour from brown rice next time. They are really easy to make if you can roll pastry (which I thought everyone could do until I went to the pie-making group at a local church. It seems that only 3-4 volunteers can roll pastry). Let me know how they turn out if you try them. 

I took an 8-week (once a week) cooking course when I was in university. One of the evenings was Chinese food and we made egg rolls. I too had thought they were too complicated. The trick, I find, is to let the filling drain for at least an hour and not to overfill them! The other dishes we made that night were shrimp refried rice and beef-oyster wraps. Dishes I still make today. The egg rolls were a lot of fun to make. You and Stirling (or just you) could come for an overnight (I have 2 guestrooms) and we could make egg rolls. The other fun week was when wild rice was the featured ingredient.


----------



## msmofet (Sep 25, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I do mine in my deep-fat fryer (peanut oil). I have also baked them in the oven. TL--I used AP this time, but want to use homeground rice flour from brown rice next time. They are really easy to make if you can roll pastry (which I thought everyone could do until I went to the pie-making group at a local church. It seems that only 3-4 volunteers can roll pastry). Let me know how they turn out if you try them.
> 
> I took an 8-week (once a week) cooking course when I was in university. One of the evenings was Chinese food and we made egg rolls. I too had thought they were too complicated. The trick, I find, is to let the filling drain for at least an hour and not to overfill them! The other dishes we made that night were shrimp refried rice and beef-oyster wraps. Dishes I still make today. The egg rolls were a lot of fun to make. You and Stirling (or just you) could come for an overnight (I have 2 guestrooms) and we could make egg rolls. The other fun week was when wild rice was the featured ingredient.


 I'm wondering if the dough can be well floured and run through the rollers of a pasta machine


----------



## taxlady (Sep 25, 2012)

msmofet said:


> I'm wondering if the dough can be well floured and run through the rollers of a pasta machine


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Rocklobster (Sep 25, 2012)

I saw a technique on youtube that worked great. I   just browned the ground pork and while I was doing that I put the cabbage and carrot mixture in the microwave for 5 minutes. It was the coleslaw mix from the grocery store. It came out great. I just mixed it with the pork and added the remaining ingredients. Let it cool and then did up the rolls. I just use the store bought wrappers. They can make them better than me and made the whole thing much easier and a pleasure to make.
I spent about 8 bucks for everything and got 24 eggrolls. That works out to 33.3 cents an eggroll. They are a good  size.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Sep 25, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I just can't seem to get the wrappers to come out as crispy, and golden as i'd like.



Just buy them!


----------



## taxlady (Sep 25, 2012)

Glad to see you're back posting Greg.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 26, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Just buy them!



Buy them! Gasp, then I wouldn't be Chief Longwind.  I wouldn't be the guy who invented the axle, that makes wheels useful (way back before dinosaurs ruled the Earth).  Buy them, he says.

"Hey Fred.  Me thinks this character doth protest too loudly. E heeheeheehee."

"I konw whatcha mean Barney.  I think he's a stone or two short of a full load, if ya know what I mean."

"Oh Fre'ed."
"Yes Wilma."
"Are you still gossiping with Barney?"
"Wilma, men don't gossip.  We discuss."
"Riiight."

Don't isten to those crazy people above.  Back to the egg-rolls:
You do mean, buy pre-made egg-rolls, right?  I mean, I do purchase the egg roll skins.  I don't make them myself.  I can roll a mean lasagna noodle, or fettucini, or pie crust, or bread dough for pastry.  But those egg-roll and won ton skins are so thin.  That just seems like a lot of work.

Oh, and Greg, we missed you.  Good to see you back.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind Of the North


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Sep 26, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Buy them! Gasp, then I wouldn't be Chief Longwind.  I wouldn't be the guy who invented the axle, that makes wheels useful (way back before dinosaurs ruled the Earth).  Buy them, he says....
> 
> Don't isten to those crazy people above.  Back to the egg-rolls:
> You do mean, buy pre-made egg-rolls, right?  I mean, I do purchase the egg roll skins.  I don't make them myself.  I can roll a mean lasagna noodle, or fettucini, or pie crust, or bread dough for pastry.  But those egg-roll and won ton skins are so thin.  That just seems like a lot of work.



Okay you had me scared for a minute... You're such the ultimate chef I'm surprised you buy pre-made. You said you couldn't make the wrappers come out crispy, I presumed you were making them from scratch. I guess now the more probable answer is that you're just more perfectionistic than me, since I have no problem making the store bought wrappers come out fine ... although I learned early on that (1) you can't make egg rolls ahead of time (unless you par-fry them (is that a word?)). I had been making great egg rolls until the night of a big entertainment when I made them a couple hours ahead (because I had a complicated dinner planned) and when I took them out of the fridge and fried them they got all bloated and unappealing, although they tasted good. I discovered then that you can either make your stuffing in advance, then wrap the stuffing and fry the egg rolls all at the same time.

I said (1) above, so there's gotta be a (2), right? (2) Whatever you do don't let the egg roll wrappers dry out while you're cooking. (This isn't for you LW, I know you already know this.) While you're working you have to cover the stack of wrappers with either plastic or a damp towel. Also, I let the top wrapper be the orphan, and I deal seconds (leaving the top wrapper on the deck... er... stack), so the one on the top is the one to dry out.



Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Oh, and Greg, we missed you.  Good to see you back.



Aw shucks!  I've been focused on a new hobby business (nothing to do with food), and I've been spending my cooking time cooking instead of typing about it.


----------



## Claire (Sep 26, 2012)

It may be the "skin" itself that is at fault.  I have a Vietnamese friend who I had come over once to give me a lesson.  She brought the skins and they were much thinner than what I can get in any of the grocery stores around here (even the Asian grocery).  I think she goes to the QC to buy them.  When I use what is in my grocery store they do not "crisp up" as well as when she provides the wrapper.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 26, 2012)

> ...Aw shucks!  I've been focused on a new hobby business (nothing to do with food), and I've been spending my cooking time cooking instead of typing about it.




Sage advise my freind.  Adn yes, I am a perfectionist.  Most of my egg-rolls come out just fine.  Occasionally, there will be one that has sat too long before cooking, and the egg-roll skin will be soggy and tear while it's frying.  The only problem I really have with my egg-rolls is that they aren't the beautiful color shown in RL's picture.  They taste great, and the texture in on point.

I like the advise you gave to everyone about not letting the egg-rolls dry out before cooking, and to make them fresh.  Good job.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 26, 2012)

Personally, I like the challenge of making my own egg roll "skins." But then, I learned at an early age to roll flat bread. The trick is that one has to roll the dough thin enough to see the red rings on the Bethany lefse board (Products) through the dough. Doesn't everyone have one? I actually have two....from what I've read, the trick to making the Vietnamese wrappers is to "paint" the batter on the griddle using a paint brush. I haven't tried those, yet. On my bucket list.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 26, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Personally, I like the challenge of making my own egg roll "skins." But then, I learned at an early age to roll flat bread. The trick is that one has to roll the dough thin enough to see the red rings on the Bethany lefse board (Products) through the dough. Doesn't everyone have one? I actually have two....from what I've read, the trick to making the Vietnamese wrappers is to "paint" the batter on the griddle using a paint brush. I haven't tried those, yet. On my bucket list.


I've seen crepes made that way, here in Quebec.


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 26, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I've seen crepes made that way, here in Quebec.


Have you tried it? I think we need to arrange a cooking day (we can do it at my house in Ottawa--I'll send the brat dog for a sleep over) or I can come to MTL. I think it would be so much FUN! Definitely there would be alcohol involved...


----------



## taxlady (Sep 26, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Have you tried it? I think we need to arrange a cooking day (we can do it at my house in Ottawa--I'll send the brat dog for a sleep over) or I can come to MTL. I think it would be so much FUN! Definitely there would be alcohol involved...


Oh, that sounds fun. Maybe we want to combine it with a Danish Club luncheon? Next one is 10 October. Or we could combine it with the Swedish Club's pub evening (they just get together at a pub) on 17 October.


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 27, 2012)

Curling starts on Thursday, October 11th. But we could do the day before (the 9th) or the 16th and send me home early on Thursday a.m. PF--can you catch a flight to Montreal?


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Sep 27, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Sage advise my freind.  Adn yes, I am a perfectionist.  Most of my egg-rolls come out just fine.  Occasionally, there will be one that has sat too long before cooking, and the egg-roll skin will be soggy and tear while it's frying.  The only problem I really have with my egg-rolls is that they aren't the beautiful color shown in RL's picture.  They taste great, and the texture in on point.
> 
> I like the advise you gave to everyone about not letting the egg-rolls dry out before cooking, and to make them fresh.  Good job.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Sadly, I am a perfectionist by nature, and perhaps you are too. Too good is never good enough for me (IMO). Perfectionism is what keeps me striving for ever greater and greater.

Honestly, all my egg rolls come out great with store bought skins. My only secret as as you said (or as you said I said), you gotta keep the skins covered while you're assembling the egg rolls, and you gotta fry them right away. Do that and they will come out pretty good, in my experience.

My bad experience occasion, I assembled them and wrapped them in plastic wrap and put them in the fridge for about 2 hours. My company arrived and I cooked the egg rolls, and they got bloated all out.

Actually they tasted just fine, it was just a presentation problem. Next time I'll just prepare the stuffing (many recipes) then wrap them and cook them _a la minute_.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Sep 27, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Personally, I like the challenge of making my own egg roll "skins." But then, I learned at an early age to roll flat bread. The trick is that one has to roll the dough thin enough to see the red rings on the Bethany lefse board (Products) through the dough. Doesn't everyone have one? I actually have two....from what I've read, the trick to making the Vietnamese wrappers is to "paint" the batter on the griddle using a paint brush. I haven't tried those, yet. On my bucket list.



I like the idea. It reminds me of making crepes, although the method there is to tilt and turn and tilt the hot frying pan, in combination with a thin batter to get nice crepes.

I bet all the egg roll recipes would work in crepes, and I bet you could cook egg rolls using crepes as wrappers and deep fry them (instead of baking as is usual with crepes).

This is not a good topic for me here at almost 0100 local. It's not quite good to get up in the middle of the night and get into a humongous cooking session, to say nothing about digestion of midnight transgressions...


----------

